# Informatik am KIT / RWTH / TUM



## Quppi (10. Juli 2015)

Halli hallo,
ich hoffe ihr könt mir ein wenig bei einem kleinem Problem helfen, und zwar steh ich in Moment vor der Frage, wo ich studieren will. Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen dem KIT, der RWTH Aachen und der TU München. Der Studiengang steht mit Info immerhin schon fest.
Also falls ihr Erfahrungen mit einer oder mehreren dieser Unis habt, wär es nett, wenn ihr diese hier kurz posten könnt, um mir meine Entscheidung zu vereinfachen.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (10. Juli 2015)

also ich studier physik in aachen, habe aber auch einige vorlesungen informatik hier gehört.

die rwth ist echt eine super-uni, für informatik weiß ich aber nicht das genaue ranking, aber weit oben.
desweiteren ist die stadt im vergleich zu münchen recht günstig, was für einen studenten ja von vorteil ist.
aachen ist halt auch eine typische studentenstadt, was einerseits gut ist, da es viele angebote dafür gibt, andererseits ist halt richtung hochkultur oder nichtstudentischen sachen nicht so viel los, außerdem gibt es halt verhältnismäßig weniger frauen als anderswo("Karohemd und Samenstau, ich studier Maschinenbau")
gut ist auch, dass man schnell nach köln oder amsterdam oder maastricht kommt. 
negativ sind busse(nicht wenig, aber unpünktlich) und verwaltung(superlangsam) hier, ist halt typisch rheinländisch das ganze jahr karneval

insgesamt kann ich aachen sehr empfehlen


----------



## Quppi (10. Juli 2015)

Hi danke für die Antwort. Das deckt sich auch, was ich sonst so von Aachen gehört habe. Im Uniranking bezüglich Info, sind die drei auch die Topunis. Ich glaube KIT auf eins, München 2 und Aachen 3 aber alle nah beieinander.


----------



## s-icon (11. Juli 2015)

Ich hab für kurze Zeit in Muc studiert, würde ich nicht weiterempfehlen.
Die Uni einfach viel zu groß um richtig Kontakte zu knüpfen


----------

